# Just Registered...



## youngster (Oct 7, 2011)

and not sure if I'm in the right forum. Situation is this - hubby, me and 2 young kids want to emigrate to Canada and would really appreciate some advice on how we go about it. We've been advised to go through the 'skilled worker' route. I have looked at a website where you go through the points system and a list of relevant jobs come up that we could apply for but why would a UK couple be offered jobs above Canadians?! Any advice with regard to settling in Canada would be very much appreciated. Thank you for reading.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Here is the current Canadian Immigration skilled workers list (aka The List). If one of you works in one of the listed occupations, you can apply directly for Permanent Residency (PR). Otherwise, one of you will need to get a Canadian job offer, the company will have to apply for a Labour Market Option (LMO) to employ you as an overseas worker and you are granted a Temporary Work Permit (TWP). Those are basically your options.


----------



## youngster (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi, thank you so much for this. My husband works as a business development manager for a security company but also teaches martial arts and I worked as a legal secretary for 10 years before having the kids, so I'm hoping someone will want to employ us! I'll have a look at the link you sent me. Many thanks again.


----------

